
Country of 97M kept its coronavirus death toll at zero - SirLJ
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/29/asia/coronavirus-vietnam-intl-hnk/index.html
======
bleah1000
I think the question is whether this is actually true. Just like we don't
believe the numbers from China, is there reason to believe the numbers from
Vietnam?

I have a hard time believing zero deaths, no matter how well they did. Even
Taiwan had deaths, not many, but they had deaths. And they did an exceptional
job.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
I hate clickbait, so I'll reveal that it's Vietnam.

~~~
Viliam1234
And this is how they achieved it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtulL3oArQw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtulL3oArQw)

